# Mexico sleep



## mr g53 (Jun 19, 2017)

DO expats sleep in hammocks or beds?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Are you becoming a troll, or have you always been one from the beginning?
I won‘t bite on this one.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

mr g53 said:


> DO expats sleep in hammocks or beds?


I was born in Alaska. People used to ask me if Alaskans lived in houses or igloos.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mr g53 said:


> DO expats sleep in hammocks or beds?


Where would I string a hammock in my tiny CDMX apartment?


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

We have one of each. At night, the bed, for the afternoon siesta sometimes the hammock.

As to the trolling question, it is a little surprising that someone born in Mexico would be this poorly informed as to how things are in Mexico.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

circle110 said:


> As to the trolling question, it is a little surprising that someone born in Mexico would be this poorly informed as to how things are in Mexico.


I don't believe that the OP has spent much time, if any, in Mexico.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

We never sleep, but party 24/7.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Isla Verde said:


> I don't believe that the OP has spent much time, if any, in Mexico.


Apparently not. But I know several people who were born in Mexico but raised in the US and they all still have a certain knowledge of Mexican customs and how life is back in Mexico.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

circle110 said:


> Apparently not. But I know several people who were born in Mexico but raised in the US and they all still have a certain knowledge of Mexican customs and how life is back in Mexico.


But knowing several people doesn't mean that all people have knowledge


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I sleep in a hammock naked, my nickname is waffle buns..........


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

joaquinx said:


> But knowing several people doesn't mean that all people have knowledge


No, you are right, but I am beginning to wonder about mr g53's thread starter questions. He seemed legit at first and may very well be so, but the topics he starts are growing a bit unusual. And plentiful.


----------



## StuckintheUS (Jun 1, 2017)

circle110 said:


> No, you are right, but I am beginning to wonder about mr g53's thread starter questions. He seemed legit at first and may very well be so, but the topics he starts are growing a bit unusual. And plentiful.


It does seem very unusual, but then I asked about dying in Mexico and some weren't sure I wasn't trolling. :lol:


----------



## perropedorro (Mar 19, 2016)

circle110 said:


> Apparently not. But I know several people who were born in Mexico but raised in the US and they all still have a certain knowledge of Mexican customs and how life is back in Mexico.


Not limited to estranged Mexicans. A great number of gringos with experience limited to visiting Tijuana and getting buzzed on margaritas, eating a plate of nachos, and having their picture taken atop one of the famed _zebras_ often come back with expert opinions on all things Mexican.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

A legitimate question. An older hotel I stayed at in Cozumel had rings in the walls to hang hammocks to sleep extra people.


----------



## StuckintheUS (Jun 1, 2017)

Zorro2017 said:


> A legitimate question. An older hotel I stayed at in Cozumel had rings in the walls to hang hammocks to sleep extra people.


Even if he'd asked "Do some Mexicans sleep in hammocks instead of beds?" it would still be a child-like question as some people who are <insert any nationality> sleep in hammocks.

It's a bit akin to asking if Indians sleep on a bed of nails or mats on the ground.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

When people first begin to consider moving to Mexico naturally they have a lot of questions from cops to eating to sleeping. Ridiculing them is not a very good way of welcoming them to this forum. Hammocks are very common here, I see them on porches everywhere. Perhaps this poster did as well. Where else are newcomers to ask all of the numerous questions that they have? Hammocks are cheaper, cooler and easy to clean and wash.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

What differene does it make how people sleep.. there are mattresses and hammocks and each person can do what she or he wants. This is not a dictature or a jail.. I can tell you that in jail I would have been happy with a hammock..as you sleep on a cement slab no mattress no hammock..so there are other alternative, you can also sleep on a petate if you like hard ground or planks with a bunch of blankets.. 

In the Yucatan in the country people sleep in hammocks and not in bed , in Merida they do whatever feels good to them.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

It makes no difference at all other than the poster had a question and then was called a troll and compared to a politician that a person didn't like. That is not what this forum is supposed to do, we are supposed to share information and help others who are considering moving here.


----------



## mr g53 (Jun 19, 2017)

Just to clarify, yes i was born in Mexico, came to the USA at 2 yrs & never returned.i do not know much about living in Mexico. I think like an american. The reason for the bed question is i was wondering if you slept in a bed you'd sweat to death from the humidity. I have never slept in a hammock. Was on one at a friends house & the ropes dug into my back.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

mr g53 said:


> Just to clarify, yes i was born in Mexico, came to the USA at 2 yrs & never returned.i do not know much about living in Mexico. I think like an american. The reason for the bed question is i was wondering if you slept in a bed you'd sweat to death from the humidity. I have never slept in a hammock. Was on one at a friends house & the ropes dug into my back.


Not all of Mexico is hot and humid. Mexico City weather is usually warm/cool and dry, except during the rainy season, of course  .


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Zorro2017 said:


> A legitimate question. An older hotel I stayed at in Cozumel had rings in the walls to hang hammocks to sleep extra people.


Did that hotel have S-M somewhere in its advertizing? Whips in the corners, maybe? Or maybe those rooms were just the old dungeons.


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

RVGRINGO said:


> Did that hotel have S-M somewhere in its advertizing? Whips in the corners, maybe? Or maybe those rooms were just the old dungeons.


This was common in hotels frequented by locals at one time.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Fow what it's worth, my brother sleeps only in a hammock. It's been almost two decades since he slept in a bed.



He does't live in Mexico and isn't Mexican but there it is. Hope this helps the OP.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I find good hammoks very comfortable to sleep in , thee are good one and maybe your friend´s was not one of the comfi one..There are good hammocks and not so good hammocks.


----------



## Meritorious-MasoMenos (Apr 17, 2014)

Many of we expats when in Mexico like to ride our burros, necessary for getting to markets and so on, for a half our or so before hitting the hammock. Better than Chamomile tea.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

I often slept in my hammock in Florida...


----------



## Me Linda (Jan 26, 2017)

A coffin but only during the day. I'm sorry I just couldn't help myself . Giggles


----------

